# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه قوه قضائیه

## Mehrdadhmk

سلام 
می خواستم بدونم کسی از دوستان در مورد دانشگاه قوه قضائیه و جو این دانشگاه و شرایط مصاحبه اطلاعاتی داره؟

----------


## Mehrdadhmk

Up

----------

